# how would I save ACS application and retrieve later on to submit?



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, 
I have saved the ACS application with all the documents. Thought would save the application and will submit it later. Now wondering how would I retrieve that application ? :|


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

You will have received an email from ACS with the user name and password. All you need to do is retreive your application using this username and password by going to the online application page and hit search button. Your pre-saved application will now be loaded.



farazfaheem said:


> Hi,
> I have saved the ACS application with all the documents. Thought would save the application and will submit it later. Now wondering how would I retrieve that application ? :|


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

But how long would ACS take to email me Application ID and password?


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

They do it immediately, as soon as you save your application(ie when you click the "Save for future submission" button



farazfaheem said:


> But how long would ACS take to email me Application ID and password?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

:| but I dint get any email from ACS till now .. I had saved it yesterday night.


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

farazfaheem said:


> :| but I dint get any email from ACS till now .. I had saved it yesterday night.


I would suggest starting a fresh application, probably a network glitch or something like that caused this...maybe you can wait for say 24 hours is the max, but starting a new application wouldnt hurt


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks oz_sg10 .. I would wait for email before I have to submit the application this weekend otherwise would start a new application


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Thanks oz_sg10 .. I would wait for email before I have to submit the application this weekend otherwise would start a new application


Try to have a look at Junk folder etc, i remember ACS send email immediately, once i got email from my case officer of ACS in junk folder.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Try to have a look at Junk folder etc, i remember ACS send email immediately, once i got email from my case officer of ACS in junk folder.


Nope no sign of ACS email in junk.

In case I would start a fresh application what happens to my old application if it had been saved


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Nope no sign of ACS email in junk.
> 
> In case I would start a fresh application what happens to my old application if it had been saved


No idea, make an attempt.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> No idea, make an attempt.


no problem. I will lodge an application this weekend.. 

Would ACS give email acknowlegement on submission immediately?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> no problem. I will lodge an application this weekend..
> 
> Would ACS give email acknowledgment on submission immediately?


yes, same email u get when u save ur application. just fill out basic information and try to save.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> yes, same email u get when u save ur application. just fill out basic information and try to save.


Thanks Shafqat.. I had saved all the information and got the application id and password right away.. I am having some delays due to my bank opening online transaction for credit card. Hopefully will be submitting it today.

One question, I have also mentioned Intermediate and matric level qualification details in online application where section heading says that Only ICT related qualifications should be mentioned?. Is it ok? or should i remove intermediate/matric info? 

Also I intend to send certified copies of these..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Thanks Shafqat.. I had saved all the information and got the application id and password right away.. I am having some delays due to my bank opening online transaction for credit card. Hopefully will be submitting it today.
> 
> One question, I have also mentioned Intermediate and matric level qualification details in online application where section heading says that Only ICT related qualifications should be mentioned?. Is it ok? or should i remove intermediate/matric info?
> 
> Also I intend to send certified copies of these..


I would recommend to remove them but i remember my 12 class was in computer science and i had mentioned that but this is optional they consider graduation + education.

After applying online u have to send all docs by courier attested by notary officer.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I would recommend to remove them but i remember my 12 class was in computer science and i had mentioned that but this is optional they consider graduation + education.
> 
> After applying online u have to send all docs by courier attested by notary officer.



in my case I had done through pre-engineering so I guess no need to mention that in application.


Thanks Shafqat


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> in my case I had done through pre-engineering so I guess no need to mention that in application.
> 
> 
> Thanks Shafqat


Name is "Shaf*a*qat" not "Shafqat"


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Name is "Shaf*a*qat" not "Shafqat"


Oh Sorry Shafaqat... It is like when you comeacross names of people who belong to same part of the world, you tend to overlook the spelling  and start calling it .


----------

